# Cryptocoryne parva frustration not worth it!



## JHG123 (Jun 14, 2010)

60 gal Low tech (no CO2) moderate to heavily planted
2 36 inch Coralife Aqualight T5 Series Double Linear Strip Lights.
6.8 ph
1.5ppm Phosphate
20 ppm Nitrate
5 ml Excel daily
50 % Water change every 2 weeks
Micros and Macros dosed with water change
My tank has been up now for over a year. The water parameters have been rock steady for over 9 months. All plants are doing great with the exception of this da*n Cryptocoryne parva.
It seems healthy enough but still refuses to grow at all. What is even worse is that it always haves some thread algae. For six months I have slowly switched things but no luck. Always a bit of thread algae no matter what I do.As an experiment I even broaught the lighting down to almost dark yet still the algae persists.
So, I have about decide that there is just something incompatible and I'm done wasting my time with it.
Now I would like some help in finding another ground cover type plant that would do well in my low tech tank.My shrimp just love this Cryptocoryne parva so I'm hoping I can find a substitute that works better.
Thanks all


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I know you don't want to hear this but;
more light, more Co2 - it's the only way.

I had c.parva with the same frustration.
c.parva is not a good foreground plant,
since it's hard to grow dense enough.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep, unlike most Crypts, _C. parva_ needs more light than what you have to do really well. And even with high light and CO2 it is still considered a very slow grower.

_C. willisii x lucens_ may be a better choice for you. It does not stay as small as _C. parva_, but is still a small crypt and does well in low-tech tanks.


----------

